# E. tricolor 'highland morph'



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

wooo hoo!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

FIRST IN LINE!!!!!! Yes!

Nice job Bill! That is awesome.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice, Bill. Are those from the group you got at NWFF?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

_*Congrats Bill !*_


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes the ones I got from Black Jungle at NWFF 07 added to 3 (all males) that I had obtained from BJ in 2006. All the same line.

Since the ones from NWFF was fairly young, I had to wait for them to grow up prior to combining into one big group.

Bill


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

... So we can start calling you Tricolor Bill again?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good deal, congrats Bill!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Great stuff Bill.

How do these guys rate of boldness compared to the other Tricolor/Anthonyi frogs?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

They are very bold and can be seen out and about in the viv all through the day.

Bill


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Bill, You really make me miss my Tri's

Charles


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

They are gorgeous.... I really need to start working with Epidobates and Phyllobates.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Congrats, I'm very happy to see these breeding for the hobby.


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

elmoisfive -
I am just curious as to how many frogs you have in that enclosure and what size it is. I am thinking of keeping these myself. 
Thanks -
Irish


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Are the lines and dots always so symmetric or is this one pretty unique? Coming from a fishkeeping background, symmetric is a good thing, but most frogs aren't very symettric in their coloration from what I've seen.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Wow, that is a beautiful frog! That is a huge amount of eggs also. Is that a normal size clutch?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Well the first clutch was infertile and went bad. Here is daddy with the second clutch....my guess is that this clutch is also infertile but time will tell. Anyway enjoy the pic.

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

irish said:


> elmoisfive -
> I am just curious as to how many frogs you have in that enclosure and what size it is. I am thinking of keeping these myself.
> Thanks -
> Irish


8 frogs in a 40 gallon breeder.

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

tkromer said:


> Are the lines and dots always so symmetric or is this one pretty unique? Coming from a fishkeeping background, symmetric is a good thing, but most frogs aren't very symettric in their coloration from what I've seen.


Not all of them are symmetrical but then again one can see elements of symmetry in all of them.

Bill


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

arielelf said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful frog! That is a huge amount of eggs also. Is that a normal size clutch?


Fairly normal for tricolor/anthonyii.

Bill


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck with the eggs! I have had this species making clutches for about 6 months, and the eggs are still going bad, I have heard it takes quite some time to get good eggs.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I think in the rarer/harder to breed ones, symmetry is probably the last thing you're worried about  Nonetheless, after looking at as many pictures of these as I could find, your male there has some of the best symmetry I've seen. I looked at several dozen pictures and I'll agree with you there are some elements of symmetry in all of them. A very nice looking species


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great stuff Bill keep us updated.


----------

